# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Las mypes  y  el sector agrario

## wgalloso

LAS MYPES  Y  EL SECTOR AGRARIO
WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS  ASESOR LEGAL  INFORM@CCION  
Revisando las noticias diarias, nos encontramos con una serie de propuestas que se vienen impulsando para las Micro y Pequeñas Empresas, como los establecidos en el Plan de Estímulo Económico anunciado por el Gobierno Central como un mecanismo económico tendente a articular facilitar y estructurar de la manera mas eficientes las pequeñas y medianas empresas exportadoras , para abrir canales y estimular que los empresarios se articulen y lleguen con mayor facilidad a estos mercados de exportación; dentro de este contexto se viene propugnando,  la organización de los pequeños y  medianos productores agrícolas con la finalidad de que se acojan a los beneficios de las MYPES y/o los mecanismos de compensación establecidos en el mencionado plan, atendiendo que en el sector agrario es uno de los mas golpeados por la crisis y mas del 40%   de los trabajadores están en el Campo.
Si revisamos la Ley de  las Micro y pequeñas empresas ( El Decreto Legislativo N° 1086 ),  el Estado les ha establecido una serie de beneficios tributarios, sobre todo en lo relacionado al Impuesto a la Renta; así tendremos que  para las Micro empresas,  existe el RER (Régimen especial de Renta), régimen tributario de naturaleza especial orientado a incorporar  a la formalidad  a la micro y pequeña empresa así como, destinada a establecer un pago único anticipado y cancelatorio del impuesto a la renta (1.5%) , mediante las declaraciones mensuales de pago en función a sus ingresos percibidos afectos a renta de tercera categoría, siempre y cuando se hallen dentro de las actividades  e ingresos establecidos (Cuando en el transcurso de cada ejercicio gravable los ingresos netos no superen los S/.525,000 (Quinientos Veinticinco Mil y 00/100 Nuevos Soles). Es decir se unifica en una sola tasa la cuota correspondiente a este Régimen (independientemente de la actividad que realice el contribuyente).
De igual manera se ha establecido La Categoría Especial del NUEVO RUS y  está dirigida a aquellos contribuyentes cuyos ingresos brutos y sus adquisiciones anuales no exceda, cada uno, de S/. 60,000.00 (sesenta mil y 00/100 Nuevos Soles), y siempre que se trate de:
 Sujetos que se dediquen únicamente a la venta de frutas, hortalizas, legumbres, tubérculos, raíces, semillas y demás bienes especificados en el Apéndice I de la Ley del IGV e ISC, realizada en mercados de abastos.
 Sujetos dedicados exclusivamente al cultivo de productos agrícolas y que vendan sus productos en su estado natural. 
Es importante precisar que los contribuyentes ubicados en la "Categoría Especial del NUEVO RUS" deberán presentar anualmente una declaración jurada informativa a fin de señalar sus 5 (cinco) principales proveedores, en la forma, plazo y condiciones que establezca la SUNAT. Los contribuyentes de la Categoría Especial no efectúan ningún pago a la SUNAT por concepto de impuestos, ni están obligados a presentar declaraciones mensuales.
Dentro de este contexto  debemos preguntarnos si es factible que una micro empresa agrícola,  pueda acogerse a los beneficios del RER y a la vez haber solicitado su acogimiento a la Ley de Promoción e inversión en el Sector Agrario;  la respuesta es afirmativa, ello se desprende del informe INFORME N° 295-2005-SUNAT/2B0000:  En el supuesto materia de consulta, el contribuyente estará obligado a declarar y pagar con carácter definitivo la cuota mensual prevista en el artículo 121° del TUO de la Ley del Impuesto a la Renta. Sin perjuicio de ello, el sujeto gozará de los beneficios establecidos por la Ley N° 27360 que no estén vinculados con la determinación del Impuesto a la Renta. 
Para una mejor comprensión de lo que estamos señalando les transcribo el informe en cuestión debiendo tener en cuenta que el mismo fue emitido en el año 2005, en cuya fecha  estaba vigente una tasa diferente a la aprobada  con la emisión del Decreto Legislativo 1086 ( Ley de la Micro y Pequeña Empresa).
Agrario: aplicación conjunta del RER 
INFORME N° 295-2005-SUNAT/2B0000
MATERIA:
Tratándose de un contribuyente que presenta el Formulario N° 4888 con fecha 31 de enero para acogerse a la Ley N° 27360 y posteriormente -dentro de la fecha de vencimiento- presenta una declaración jurada mensual del período enero acogiéndose al Régimen Especial del Impuesto a la Renta (RER), se consulta:
1.     ¿Se considera que el contribuyente se encuentra en el RER con el 2.5% de pago a cuenta del Impuesto a la Renta o en el Régimen Agrario con el 1% del Impuesto a la Renta?.
2.     Si se considera en el RER ¿pierde los beneficios que tiene del Régimen Agrario tales como Seguro Social e IES o sólo del Impuesto a la Renta?.
3. ¿El contribuyente puede presentar su declaración rectificatoria del período enero optando por el Régimen Agrario a efectos de seguir perteneciendo a éste?. 
BASE LEGAL:
Texto Único Ordenado de la Ley del Impuesto a la renta, aprobado por el Decreto Supremo N° 179-2004-EF(1) y norma modificatoria, en adelante, TUO de la Ley del Impuesto a la Renta. 
Reglamento de la Ley del Impuesto a la Renta, aprobado por el Decreto Supremo N° 122-94-EF(2) y normas modificatorias, en adelante Reglamento de la Ley del Impuesto a la Renta. 
Ley N° 27360(3) que aprueba las Normas de Promoción del Sector Agrario.
Reglamento de la Ley N° 27360, aprobado por el Decreto Supremo N° 049-2002-AG(4).
Resolución de Superintendencia N° 007-2003/SUNAT(5), norma que aprueba la nueva versión del Formulario N° 4888 denominado "Declaración Jurada de Acogimiento a los Beneficios Tributarios de la Ley de Promoción del Sector Agrario y de la Ley de Promoción y Desarrollo de la Acuicultura".
ANÁLISIS: 
Para efecto del presente Informe se parte de premisa que en el supuesto materia de consulta, el sujeto cumple con los requisitos exigidos por las normas para el acogimiento al RER y a los beneficios establecidos por la Ley N° 27360.
En este sentido cabe indicar lo siguiente:
1. LEY N° 27360  LEY DE PROMOCION DEL SECTOR AGRARIO
Mediante esta Ley se declaró de interés prioritario la inversión y desarrollo del sector agrario, estableciéndose diversos beneficios, entre otros, de carácter tributario, a favor de los contribuyentes que califiquen como beneficiarios de dicha Ley. 
Por su parte, mediante el artículo 3° del Reglamento de la citada Ley, se dispuso que el acogimiento a los beneficios se efectuará en la forma, plazo y condiciones que la SUNAT establezca. El referido acogimiento se realizará anualmente y tendrá carácter constitutivo(6)
Es así que, mediante el artículo 2° de la Resolución de Superintendencia N° 007-2003/SUNAT se señala que la presentación del mencionado Formulario N° 4888 se realizará hasta el 31 de enero de cada ejercicio gravable.
En cuanto a los beneficios tributarios establecidos en la mencionada norma, se dispone entre otros, la aplicación de la tasa de 15% sobre la renta para efecto del Impuesto a la Renta y la tasa del 4% para el aporte mensual al Seguro de Salud para los trabajadores de la actividad agraria sobre la remuneración en el mes por cada trabajador (artículos 4° y 9° de la Ley N° 27360).
2. TUO DE LA LEY DEL IMPUESTO A LA RENTA - REGIMEN ESPECIAL DEL IMPUESTO A LA RENTA (RER)
De conformidad con lo dispuesto en el artículo 120° del TUO de la Ley del Impuesto a la Renta, tratándose de sujetos que hubieran iniciado actividades antes del 1 de enero de cada año, el acogimiento al RER se realizará únicamente con ocasión de la declaración y pago de la cuota correspondiente al período enero de cada ejercicio gravable y siempre que se efectúen hasta la fecha de su vencimiento, de acuerdo con lo señalado en el artículo 121° de dicho TUO(7). 
De cumplirse lo señalado, el acogimiento surtirá efecto a partir del 1 de enero de cada ejercicio gravable, fecha a partir de la cual estos sujetos deberán cumplir con los requisitos establecidos para este Régimen. 
En cuanto a la cuota aplicable para efecto del RER, el artículo 121° del TUO de la Ley del IR, dispone lo siguiente:
o     Los contribuyentes que se acojan al RER y cuyas rentas de tercera categoría provengan exclusivamente de la realización de las actividades de comercio y/o industria, pagarán una cuota ascendente al 2.5% de sus ingresos netos mensuales provenientes de sus rentas de tercera categoría. 
o     Tratándose de aquellos contribuyentes cuyas rentas de tercera categoría provengan exclusivamente de la realización de actividades de servicios, la cuota a pagar ascenderá a 3.5% de sus ingresos netos mensuales provenientes de sus rentas de tercera categoría. 
o     Tratándose de sujetos cuyas rentas de tercera categoría provengan de la realización conjunta de las actividades de comercio y/o industria y actividades de servicios, el porcentaje que aplicarán será el de 3.5% de sus ingresos netos mensuales provenientes de todas sus rentas de tercera categoría. 
Adicionalmente, el citado artículo dispone que las cuotas tiene carácter cancelatorio, debiendo efectuarse en la oportunidad, forma y condiciones que la SUNAT establezca.
Por su parte, el literal a) del artículo 122° del mencionado TUO dispone que los contribuyentes que opten por el RER podrán ingresar al Régimen General en cualquier mes del ejercicio. Para tal efecto, el artículo 84° del Reglamento del citado TUO establece las disposiciones aplicables a los pagos a cuenta en caso que el sujeto del Impuesto decida durante el ejercicio acogerse al Régimen General.
3. Como se puede apreciar de las normas antes glosadas, en tanto los sujetos cumplan con las disposiciones para el acogimiento al RER y a los beneficios establecidos en la Ley N° 27360, dichos acogimientos se hacen efectivos a partir del 1 de enero de cada ejercicio.
Ahora bien, tratándose del supuesto materia de consulta en el cual, dentro del plazo establecido en las normas(8) el sujeto manifiesta su voluntad de acogerse a ambos regímenes, cabe señalar que, en tanto el sujeto cumpla con los requisitos exigidos por las normas que regulan ambos regímenes, y en tanto no existe norma que dispongan su aplicación excluyente tratándose de tributos diferentes; válidamente podrá gozar de los beneficios establecidos por la Ley N° 27360 y, respecto del Impuesto a la Renta, aplicar las normas que regulan el RER.
En consecuencia, el contribuyente estará obligado a declarar y pagar con carácter definitivo la cuota mensual prevista en el artículo 121° del TUO de la Ley del Impuesto a la Renta. Sin perjuicio de ello, podrá gozar de los beneficios de la Ley N° 27360 no vinculados con la determinación del Impuesto a la Renta. 
4. Ahora bien, en caso que el sujeto en cualquier mes del ejercicio opte por acogerse al régimen general del Impuesto a la Renta, podrá efectuarlo de conformidad con lo dispuesto en el artículo 122° del TUO de la Ley del Impuesto a la Renta, pues no existe norma que limite el ejercicio de tal opción tratándose de los contribuyentes materia de consulta.
Cabe resaltar que, de optar por el régimen general, serán de aplicación las disposiciones contenidas en la Ley N° 27360 referidas al Impuesto a la Renta, al encontrarse acogido a los beneficios establecidos por la citada Ley. 
Sin embargo, las normas que regulan el acogimiento al RER no han establecido disposición que permita rectificar tal acogimiento, motivo por el cual el cambio de régimen no se considerará retroactivo al 1 de enero del ejercicio.
CONCLUSIONES
1.     En el supuesto materia de consulta, el contribuyente estará obligado a declarar y pagar con carácter definitivo la cuota mensual prevista en el artículo 121° del TUO de la Ley del Impuesto a la Renta. Sin perjuicio de ello, el sujeto gozará de los beneficios establecidos por la Ley N° 27360 que no estén vinculados con la determinación del Impuesto a la Renta.
2.     Asimismo, el contribuyente en cualquier mes del ejercicio puede optar por acogerse al régimen general del Impuesto a la Renta. Sin embargo, las normas que regulan el acogimiento al RER no permiten rectificar tal acogimiento, motivo por el cual el cambio de régimen no se considerará retroactivo al 1 de enero de cada ejercicio. 
Lima, 9 de diciembre del 2005 
ORIGINAL FIRMADO POR
Clara Urteaga Goldstein
Intendente Nacional Jurídico
(1) Publicado el 8.12.2004.
(2) Publicado el 21.9.2004.
(3) Publicada el 31.10.2000.
(4) Publicado el 11.9.2002.
(5) Publicada el 10.1.2003.
(6) Mediante RTF N° 05835-1-2005, la cual constituye jurisprudencia de observancia obligatoria, el Tribunal Fiscal ha establecido el siguiente criterio: El artículo 3° del Decreto Supremo N° 049-2002-AG, que aprueba el reglamento de la Ley N° 27360 - Ley que aprueba las Normas de Promoción del Sector Agrario, en la parte que dispone que el a-cogimiento a los beneficios a que se refiere la ley y que se efectuará anualmente, tendrá carácter constitutivo, vulnera el principio de legalidad, así como los alcances de los dispuesto en la Ley N° 27360, dado que la misma no estableció como requisitos y/o condiciones para el goce de los derechos que otorga dicha norma el que los beneficiarios presentaran una solicitud de acogimiento.  
(7) Señala la norma que, adicionalmente los sujetos que provengan del Régimen General, deberán haber declarado y pagado hasta la fecha de vencimiento del período citado en el párrafo anterior, sus obligaciones tributarias por concepto de Impuesto General a las Ventas y pago a cuenta del Impuesto a la Renta correspondientes al período diciembre del ejercicio gravable anterior a aquél en que se acogerán a este Régimen. 
(8) Esto es, hasta el 31 de enero tratándose del acogimiento a los beneficios establecidos en la Ley N° 27360 y con ocasión del vencimiento de la declaración y pago de la cuota correspondiente al período enero para efecto del acogimiento al RER.Temas similares: Los derechos laborales en el sector agrario EL SALARIO EN EL SECTOR AGRARIO  ¿preguntas? La segunda reforma de estado en el sector agrario Ministro anuncia acciones en áncash para promover desarrollo del sector agrario Mibanco ha otorgado más de 12,000 créditos a las mypes del sector agropecuario

----------

